# Medical issue



## aly36555 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi, I am currently on a bridging Visa, and yet to do my medical for 485 visa, i tested positive for HEP B, but it was from childhood and was not declared on my student visa.
I am confused, if i declare now in my 485 visa, can they reject my visa as it was not declared previously????
Also, after my tests , specialist suggested that i don't need a treatment at this stage, 6 months follow-up advised. i have small viral load and fatty liver, can i apply for 190 or 491, or should go for visas with Health waivers. 
Please help me if someone could. 
Appreciated.


----------

